# My new photography blog



## Silverpenguin (Aug 19, 2008)

Hello all, not posted for a while so thought I'd get back in the swing of things by mentioning my new blog that I've started, which can be found here.
I've been wanting to have a way of adding more content to my photography site for ages now but I never wanted to clutter it up and take the emphasis off the photos themselves. So the other day I decided to start a blog where I can finally have somewhere to put all this content.
Amongst other things planned, to start off there are the following sections:

*Equipment tests* - self explanitory

*Featured photos* - where I concentrate on the ins and outs of how I captured specific photos.

*Image processing tips* - again pretty abvious, I'll use this to explain little precesses of my workflow from time to time.

*Photo shoot stories* - this will be articles covering everything from holidays to specific photography related days out.

Its all in its infancy at only a couple of days old but I've already got the ball rolling with a few articles in various categories. My aim is to hopefully provide some useful information but if it does nothing more than give some light hearted relief then thats fine too.
Enjoy 

P.S. Its currently not linked from my main website because my mate is on holiday and I can't use flash!


----------



## wchua24 (Aug 20, 2008)

love your shots especially the sheep that jumps into the air.


----------

